# *PLEASE REPLY* Bandage Got Too Tight



## Kipcha (Jun 22, 2011)

So we went to change Peace's bandage tonight and were horrified to realise that where the bandage ended around his toes had swollen to twice the size they should be! He's not putting weight on his foot anymore either. We were shocked because there is no way he could have been that way for long. 

We immediately called the vet and she seemed to be not too worried, but she was extremely distracted since I could hear her baby crying in the background so I called another vet and they said not to panic yet, and to almost milk it up back into the foot and apply cool compresses for as long as he will tolerate it. If it's not getting any better or if it gets worse, we need to bring him in to the clinic tomorrow.

Does anyone have any experience with this? Because even though the vet said not to panic, we're panicking. He's not on Metacam anymore and I can imagine this being fairly painful, we're just freaking out and assuming the worst.

So has anyone else had this happen before?


----------



## Watermelons (Jun 22, 2011)

Are you able to take a good clear in focus picture of the foot? 
If it hasnt been like that, that long, _" and to almost milk it up back into the foot and apply cool compresses for as long as he will tolerate it." _ that should help it out. 
It sounds like its not to bad yet and the swelling should go down in a bit. Keep him off the foot, cool to help reduce swelling, and you can do 1 dose of metacam as that will help with the swelling (it is an anti inflamitory after all)

But a picture will help us see to what extent his foot is at.


----------



## Kipcha (Jun 22, 2011)

He isn't wanting to really sit still, so it's kind of hard to get the camera to focus...






The foot closest is the none swollen one and the other is the swollen one. Not the best pic, but you can see what his foot normally looks like.





Obviously, it is the right foot.





The "cool compress" we're using, it seems to be improving a bit... But still rather swollen...


----------



## Pipp (Jun 22, 2011)

Honestly, it doesn't look any different than when my splint was too tight on my broken wrist. It was uncomfortable, but not that painful, although Metacam will be okay, as long as he's eating and drinking.

Is the swelling going down? Is he putting weight on it yet? I don't think you have much to worry about. Just keep a close eye on him. 


sas :clover:


----------



## plasticbunny (Jun 22, 2011)

I truely believe that all will be well. Just keep with the ice, and he should be just fine. You could try tweezing a single hair from his foot and gauge his reaction. If he jolts in discomfort, then he has feeling in the foot and it is just minor fluid retention. I know, it sounds cruel, but it should put your mind at ease.

You've been through so much with this little guy lately, I can't wait until he's healed and you can enjoy a well deserved vacation from the worry!


----------



## Kipcha (Jun 22, 2011)

The swelling is going down a little bit, not much but enough to at least be noticeable. He is not, however, wanting to put weight on it quite yet. 

I'm pretty sure he can feel at least something because as Mom is massaging his foot he's sitting there licking her hand and that is not something that he ever does... We may try the hair thing a bit later, we're going to have to work up the courage to try something like that...

I cannot wait until he's finally better either, I think when we saw his foot tonight both Mom and I were on the verge of complete mental meltdown when we saw his foot. Everything just seems like it's going completely wrong lately between Peace, Ty's stroke/whatever it actually was and some other personal matters, not to mention the lack of sleep is just making all these emotions worse.

I really thank everyone on here for their wonderful advice. I'll be sure to keep you posted.


----------



## Azerane (Jun 23, 2011)

Perhaps just check in case he has a cut on the bottom of his foot. My cat cut her paw pad once and in a day it had swollen to twice the size of her other foot due to infection. It's likely not that if it's been bandaged, but good to check anyway


----------



## pamnock (Jun 23, 2011)

Cool compresses slow venous return and will not help to dissipate swelling that was caused by theconstriction. Activity contracts the muscles, increases venous return, and will help to remove the fluid from the extremities. He should be fine, and the swelling should go down within a short amount of time. It doesn't appear that arterial blood flow was constricted to the toes.

Don't use the cool compresses - encourage ambulation. Avoid massaging the foot as it may cause tissue damage.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jun 23, 2011)

ray:


----------



## CCWelch (Jun 28, 2011)

Next time you bandage, see if you can bandage all the way down the foot as well, the compression will keep that from happening again. It is kind of like wrapping your finger tip tightly with a rubber band and letting turn purple and swell, when you take the rubber band off, the finger tip hurts and stays swelled for a little bit but then goes back down.


----------

